# African serval



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

do people have them as pets here?


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

ive looked into this before. most seem to be in america and its like £40,000 to buy one, if i remember right, plus youd need to import and quarantine it. they are bred with domestic cats making 'savannahs'. those hybrids are about all youll get in the uk and affordable ones are like F5s F6s and barely look any different to a mog. Maybe some of these breeders have a pure serval at home to produce F1s so look up UK Savannah breeders.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

there was a thread a few posts down asking this http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/365949-serval-cats.html
they are kept in the uk and there is a person on that thread with one and said they cost around £7/8000 you will need a DWAL for both serval and F1 savannahs.
stu


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

There is also a breeder in Scotland offering pure bred cats. Personally I don't see the attraction of a hybrid animal (Savanah). But each to their own.


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

bloody hell, i would sh*t my self if i seen one of them walking down the road....i dont think my dog would even bother chasing that :lol2:

are you even alloud them in the uk as a pet?


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

mrcarlxx said:


> bloody hell, i would sh*t my self if i seen one of them walking down the road....i dont think my dog would even bother chasing that :lol2:
> 
> are you even alloud them in the uk as a pet?


With a Dangerous wild animal license, yes. They can't leave your premises (Except for trips to the vet).


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's something I've researched as a display animal, but at the moment dont have the outdoor space to commit to a large enough enclosure. I've seen them listed at £10,000 before which sure might seem like a lot of money but I'd rather buy a serval than a car and people spend a lot more than that on cars :lol2: 

I would guess most people who keep the DWA cats either keep them on display or do consider breeding them to the domestic which I personally would never do, rather than considering them strictly "pets".

It's certainly something I will seriously consider when we move to a larger premises next year, along with a variety of cats I hope to build custom enclosures for. But it's a lot of work, I have the licensing but my property isn't really big enough, it is a big cost to build the custom enclosures, and I'm very lucky that our licensing officer has worked with a lot of zoos and organisations and will be willing to help & offer advice along the way.


----------



## Big_sven76 (Oct 7, 2007)

We currently have a pair of servils in quarantine will post pics later tonight.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Big_sven76 said:


> We currently have a pair of servils in quarantine will post pics later tonight.


Can't wait to see pics


----------



## MangieB (Jan 19, 2009)

Interesting, look forward to pics. comming from Africa, not something I would have expected people to keep as a pet(?) in the UK!


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

Skyespirit86 said:


> ive looked into this before. most seem to be in america and its like £40,000 to buy one, if i remember right, plus youd need to import and quarantine it. they are bred with domestic cats making 'savannahs'. those hybrids are about all youll get in the uk and affordable ones are like F5s F6s and barely look any different to a mog. Maybe some of these breeders have a pure serval at home to produce F1s so look up UK Savannah breeders.


 its more like $2000 to buy one actually.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

naja-naja said:


> its more like $2000 to buy one actually.


Hmmmm, what are sensible prices for asian leopard cats then? Pets and breeders?


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

i knew someone that kept an african serval a good few years ago. they come at a very high price. he actually kept it in his house but moved to a large enclosurer. it used to spray urine all over the place :lol2: sadly i don't think it's with him no more as one of his dogs injured it.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> Hmmmm, what are sensible prices for asian leopard cats then? Pets and breeders?


 i dont really know, if i see one i'll report back


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

ryanr1987 said:


> i knew someone that kept an african serval a good few years ago. they come at a very high price. he actually kept it in his house but moved to a large enclosurer. it used to spray urine all over the place :lol2: sadly i don't think it's with him no more as one of his dogs injured it.


 servals (and other cats) are known for they're spraying, this is what suprises most new owners.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

naja-naja said:


> servals (and other cats) are known for they're spraying, this is what suprises most new owners.


 ino :lol2: he expectd it but it was funny when he told me all over his new £400 rug :lol2: i see pictures it was a stunning cat


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

if you go into the Exotic Cats - Exotic Cat Care, and Exotic Cats as Pets forum and go into servals, there is a sticky all about pee/spraying.


----------



## lions.heart (Sep 25, 2009)

*Get in touch*

Are you interested in owning one of the following breeds:
1- African Sreval?
2- Caracal?
3- Ocelot?
at £7000 each,pay on collection,get in touch.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

lions.heart said:


> Are you interested in owning one of the following breeds:
> 1- African Sreval?
> 2- Caracal?
> 3- Ocelot?
> at £7000 each,pay on collection,get in touch.


 could you take a picture of your breeders with rfuk 26/9/09 somewhere in the photo? there are a lot of scams on the net, so we need to make sure your genuine.


----------



## Kev.K (Jan 3, 2010)

You should try some American sites, they are common as housepets in US and are very trainable (see YouTube). Cost ranges from $1700 - $2500 for a cub/kitten. 
Uk prices are a rip off for servals, ocelots and caracals. It must be cheaper to import. US breeders tend to have much more experience aswell.


----------



## redtails (Aug 24, 2008)

*Imports*



Kev.K said:


> You should try some American sites, they are common as housepets in US and are very trainable (see YouTube). Cost ranges from $1700 - $2500 for a cub/kitten.
> Uk prices are a rip off for servals, ocelots and caracals. It must be cheaper to import. US breeders tend to have much more experience aswell.


Hi yes you are right to quote prices in the USA as cheap, try to export/import a CITES 1 animal "impossible" , most state laws in the US ban most Feline Exotic's, it is only a few states that will allow the keepership of DWA, Servals are now in high demand for the cross breeding to create the Savannah Cat, which can have a price tag of around £5000 plus, not forgetting that the Male F1-2-3-4 are sterile until they reach the Fifth generation.
You cannot cross breed a parent reared Serval to a domestic feline as the Serval will no doubt kill the domestic cat. Many people in the UK have this idea, which I might add is not the right method and can be looked on as neglect and poor husbandry.
To source a Serval Cub so you can socialise with domestic felines must be in the earliest stage of the Cubs life other wise it will end in a fatality for sure.
What ppl must understand is that to purchase a Serval you must first understand the logistics involved and costs to import in the first place, you must have a pair in which to breed from, if you import adults from the wild then the likely hood will be that the Cubs when and if born (if they do mate) that the female will eat them as they appear or when the keeper takes a little peek!
This is where it becomes expensive, Firstly purchase a young unrelated pair (captive bred if possible) in the UK!!
This will be very doubtful so one must import from lets say Europe, good luck here as it is a mass of Scammers and false hope here, but if you can find breeders with Serval cubs from different litters and create a pair then fine, then you must Quarantine your Serval Cubs, also have a DEFRA Rabies carrying licence in which to collect and travel within the UK.
Then you will have your Serval cubs, but I think it will cost you more than the American prices that you have been quoted which I must add that you have forgotten to add the collection in the US and Flights into the Uk, all your Agents costs and Quarantine/Collection and delivery into a Quarantine station that will accept DWA, then you must pay the Licence fee from your local council and not forgetting the Vet inspection fee. 
Caracals are more available here in the UK than the Serval so in comparison are not that expensive or in demand for hybridising/private collections...:bash:


----------

